# Petits problèmes avec GIMP sous XDarwin



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Pour continuer une discussion commencée ailleurs...

Comme indiqué par Daffyb, le curseur disparait dans la fenêtre d'édition de l'image, mais seulement quand XDarwin est en mode rootless, pas en plein écran.

Par ailleurs, GIMP ne réagit pas à la pression sur mon stylet Wacom. J'utilise le driver beta de Wacom. En fait, pour l'instant je n'ai trouvé aucune application carbonisée qui reconnaisse les niveaux de pression.

GIMP ne reconnaît pas non plus les 3 boutons de ma souris Wacom, je suppose qu'il y a un réglage à faire quelque part mais je ne l'ai pas encore trouvé.

Enfin, et je ne sais pas si c'est grave ou non, un message s'affiche dans la fenêtre du terminal quand je lance GIMP:
Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

Voila voila, toute suggestion sera la bienvenue...

Mon système: Mac OS 10.1, XFree86 4.1.99.1, Windowmaker, GIMP 1.2.2


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2001)

Tout le monde s'en fout, ou bien vous ne savez pas ???
Parce que s'il n'y a pas de solution, alors moi je dis : "'y des types qui vendent MacGimp avec un gros pakage Fink qui marche 'limite limite'" Alors si en plus 'ya pas la souris en mode rootless avec gimp, je dis, ça sent l'arnaque....
Soyez en juge....
Voir ICI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

Ben peut-être que ça marche avec MacGimp, qui sait ? J'ai lu une critique quelque part qui ne mentionnait pas ce problème.

En tous cas pour le problème du pointeur qui disparaît, j'ai vu la même question posée sur un forum en anglais, et il n'y a pas eu de réponse non plus. Je suppose que ça veut dire qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour l'instant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il doit y a voir un moyen de signaler le problème au(x) développeur(s), j'essaierai de trouver ça...


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2001)

merci.
J'avais téléchargé MacGimp, qui fout un gros bordel sur le disque, et je ne me souvient pas que ça marchait chez moi. Dans tous les cas, moi je déconseille l'installe de MacGimp.
Il installe plein de truc qui ne servent à rien, et après, c'est dégeulasse.
Il vaut mieux installer à la main
Xfree86
Xdarwin
OroborOSX (si on veut)
et après, gimp + Gnome par exemple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par daffyb:
*Dans tous les cas, moi je déconseille l'installe de MacGimp.
Il installe plein de truc qui ne servent à rien, et après, c'est dégeulasse.
Il vaut mieux installer à la main
Xfree86
Xdarwin
OroborOSX (si on veut)
et après, gimp + Gnome par exemple*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK, c'est noté. De mon côté j'ai suivi les instructions trouvées ici en utilisant Fink, et ça a marché au poil, même pour une terminalophobe comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le problème du curseur, j'ai fait une recherche sur MacGimp.org (merci pour le lien) et il semble que c'est un problème connu. Il existe un "semi-workaround" (sic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) expliquésur le site d'OroborosX. Je teste ce soir, à suivre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

Bon, ben en fait de semi-workaround, je dirais que c'est un quart de solution   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout d'abord, comme il y a une petite faute de frappe dans la FAQ d'oroborosX, je récapitule la manip, pas bien compliquée d'ailleurs :

- Dans le terminal, taper :

```

```

- Ceci a pour effet d'ouvrir le fichier gimprc avec TextEdit (sympa comme tuyau, pas la peine de passer par les éditeurs de textes Unix - j'ai rien contre, mais moins je les vois...). Ajouter la ligne suivante à la fin du fichier :

```

```

Et voilà, enregistrer le fichier et le tour est joué. Sauf que... le curseur apparaît bien :
1) à condition d'avoir cliqué sur un outil juste avant (si je relache la souris, le curseur diparaît jusqu'à ce que je re-clique sur le même outil, ou un autre)
2) UNIQUEMENT pendant que j'appuie sur le bouton de la souris : autrement dit, je pose mon crayon sans savoir où il est, et il apparaît après que j'ai commencé mon trait, ce qui n'est plus très utile à ce moment-là

C'est pas demain que je vais faire des zoulis dessins sous OS X


----------



## daffyb (7 Novembre 2001)

Pour moi, Ã§a marche au poil.
Mon curseur est une flÃ¨che et ne change pas en fonction des outils sÃ©lectionnÃ©


----------



## daffyb (7 Novembre 2001)

oulala, c'est pas top tout ces caractères (en plus, j'aime bien mettre des accents) :
pour votre gouverne, j'ai utilisé OmniWeb 4.1s7
Vous savez pourquoi ça fait ça ? j'ai un prob d'encodage ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2001)

La dernière mise à jour de XDarwin 1.0.4.1 corrige le problème d'affichage dans MacGIMP

Fixed disappearing cursor in rootless mode often seen with GIMP. In cases where the cursor would have disappeared, the Aqua arror cursor is now displayed instead.

http://www.mrcla.com/XonX/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fm45:
*La dernière mise à jour de XDarwin 1.0.4.1 corrige le problème d'affichage dans MacGIMP
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouiiiiiii, ça marche !!!! Merci fm45 !


----------



## daffyb (8 Novembre 2001)

Je ne l'ai pas encore essayé, mais ça ne semble pas être vraiment très bien corrigé. Je m'explique :
   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Bug Fixes: 

The SHAPE extension now works in rootless mode. 
XDarwin now starts from the Finder if the user's default shell is bash. 
/usr/X11R6/bin is no longer required to be in the user's path to start from the Finder. 
XDarwin is now compatible with the Kensington's MouseWorks. 
*Fixed disappearing cursor in rootless mode often seen with GIMP. In cases where the cursor would have disappeared, the Aqua arror cursor is now displayed instead. *
Fixed cursor artifacts when running in full screen Quartz mode in 8 bit color. 
The Option modified characters are now translated into the X11 keymap and should work. This is mainly useful on non-US keyboards. 
Some crashes when quitting have been fixed. 
The log no longer shows a misleading second start with a false error when XDarwin fails to start up. 
If switched too rapidly, full screen mode could get in a strange state where X11 was displayed, but clicks fell through to Aqua. 
Fixed a rare rootless crash. 
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas, pôur ce qui nous intéresse ici, il est dit_"si le curseur de la souris est amené à disparaite, alors XDarwin affiche celui de Aqua" _ C'est mieux, OK, mais si je comprends bien, ça n'affiche pas une loupe lorqu'on a l'outil loupe, etc...... Non ?

[08 novembre 2001 : message édité par daffyb]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par daffyb:
*Pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas, pôur ce qui nous intéresse ici, il est dit"si le curseur de la souris est amené à disparaite, alors XDarwin affiche celui de Aqua"  C'est mieux, OK, mais si je comprends bien, ça n'affiche pas une loupe lorqu'on a l'outil loupe, etc...... Non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben chez moi, le curseur est toujours une flêche de toutes façons, et je ne vois pas de différence. C'est vrai que je n'ai pas effacé la ligne (cursor-updating false) dans le fichier gimprc, mais même avant je ne me souviens pas que le curseur ait eu des formes différentes selon l'outil.


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2001)

Je confirme :
la mise à jour de XDarwin ne résoud pas vraiment le problème de Gimp, il le contourne. Il se contente d'afficher la flèche aqua lorsque le curseur disparait. Donc, c'est pas encore l'idéal. Et je reconfirme : ceux qui vendent MacGimp sont vraiment des $µ¨*£## car leur curseur est invisible.


----------

